# Titanium claptons



## WELIHF (28/3/17)

I've just done some 2 core 28g titanium fused with 34g kanthal. 

Does the kanthal cool down the wire a lot, I can barely get it to fire past 200 deg.f when it feels like it's warmish?

Dual 5 wrap coil at 0.18ohm 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## WELIHF (28/3/17)

I wonder if its a TCR setting issue on my mod. 

I have it on 0350, and it struggles to get to 210f but a warm vape, if i change to built in Ti then it regulates better. 
On an RX300


----------



## Cor (6/4/17)

if ime not mistaken kanthal does not agree with tc @ all


----------



## Raindance (6/4/17)

Cor said:


> if ime not mistaken kanthal does not agree with tc @ all


@WELIHF I do SS316L clapton cores with Kanthal (32AWG) outside. Use it on SS TC 316 setting and it works just fine. The TCR curve does change a little if I "test" this build on Steamengine, but it is minimal. I may have to select a slightly higher temp setting (5Deg or so) but otherwise its SS all the way.

Regards


----------



## WELIHF (6/4/17)

SS316L I don't have any issues with, only been titanium, could also be the mod, not like I've tested it on more than 1 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nosvarato (7/4/17)

Try Ni80 with Titanium, I'm running Titanium (26AWG) core with Ni80 (34AWG) outer. Got the Wire profile from Steam Engine and it works perfectly.


----------

